# KScowgirl pics--



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 16, 2008)

Michele..I hope you dont mind that I am posting this here for the donkey forum to see, but I got a email from Michele telling me.




Michele has her ivory donkeys on Equusite,



for horse of the year. So while your all reading this and thinking about it..would you please go and vote for her ,Horse of the Year Contest, on www.Equusite.com She has her beautiful Snowflower and Shatter's pic on it. Come on MIchele..tell us all about it..... where oh where are you????



Ce


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 16, 2008)

got my vote!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 16, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*Thanks Corinne for posting! I am not sure how long the contest goes on but the voting has started. We appreciate your vote if it is your pick!!!*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Snowing like crazy here today, Just got home from picking my little one up early from school, the roads are getting really slick![/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like your getting the storm that is heading our way.



I just got off the phone with Marty, and it was starting to rain by her



. This storm sounds like its going to be a biggie AGAIN. Suppose to start here tonight and continue thru Sunday morning. OH! Temps here are in the low 30"s and supposes to go down to a minus 10 windchill with a temp of 4. I am so ready for summer...and so are all my donkeys and horses. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 16, 2008)

Got my vote!! Beautiful picture!!








Storm is on its way here, but not supposed to be so bad. But yah, we are getting the super cold weather on the weekend



Today it's 45 and we've been lovin' it!!

Good luck, Michele!!


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 16, 2008)

Got my vote!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 16, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]Got mine too!![/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett (Jan 16, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]GOT MY VOTE. LOVE THE PICTURE. GOOD LUCK.[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 19, 2008)

June "07 got my Vote





Well deserved ...





they all...are great pics !


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 19, 2008)

Michele,

You have my vote - I just LOVE that picture!!


----------

